# Some Cub 3000 Updates since my last post here !



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I figure I would update since my last post - 

I added a Simms cab that I found on Ebay, and I'm very happy with the fit


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*second picture*

another shot


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Looks nice DUC and good to see you again!! Really!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you had any opportunities to try it out with some snow blowing yet? Sure must be a HUGE improvement on freezing your butt off in the cold, not to mention the reduction in noise.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Looks nice DUC and good to see you again!! Really! *


Same here !! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Have you had any opportunities to try it out with some snow blowing yet? Sure must be a HUGE improvement on freezing your butt off in the cold, not to mention the reduction in noise. *


Trace amounts of snow so far...strange to say the least...

I use the machine for moving trailers and towing things and its nice to keep the wind and rain off of you....its only going to be better when it snows


----------

